# The song of the stars



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Now this is my kind of experimental music... 

http://www.nature.com/nature/videoarchive/singingstars/index.html

_Scientists have turned light signals from distant stars into sound. By analysing the amount of hiss in the sound, they can work out the star's surface gravity and what stage it's at in its evolution from dwarf to red giant._


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

That is one of the most awesome things I've seen in a while. They should release an album of star songs, I'd buy it.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool. Here's another, Jupiter's electromagnetic emission spectrum transduced to sound:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Milly cyrus is a star and she also makes music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Milly cyrus is a star and she also makes music.


Yeah, but I wish she was a few thousand light years away like the other stars.


----------

